# Question/Concerns from a disappointed 2013 Cruze LTZ owner.



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Are you launching pandora on your phone first and then pushing the button?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The door rattle is either something loose inside the door or the speaker bezel itself. To verify which, turn the volume up until you hear the rattle and then put your hand on the speaker bezel. If the rattle stops you found it. Tracking down rattles can be very frustrating.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> The door rattle is either something loose inside the door or the speaker bezel itself. To verify which, turn the volume up until you hear the rattle and then put your hand on the speaker bezel. If the rattle stops you found it. Tracking down rattles can be very frustrating.


What about if you just faded the sound to that speaker and away from it. Better than going deaf for a minute.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

25 mpg is nothing to complain about ... its a new car and its winter


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

So I can launch Pandora on my phone and it works through bluetooth audio, the button itself on the car is still unavailable. 

When I got the car I was able to launch Pandora through the touchscreen in the car, and I feel like I still should be able to. I was told it was an OnStar feature, not only does that not make sense but I still have the trial version of OnStar. Also like I said above, hitting the button in the car activated my phone... and thus making an OnStar account meaningless. Again unless I am missing something, I am not very car savvy, but I know my way around electronics better than most.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

obermd: I have done a bit of troubleshooting, but it seems like holding panels on the door seem to make it better, but not all the way. I don't really want to do much troubleshooting myself... well because I shouldn't have to... 

I am far less than pleased with the answer, "The bass was all the way up, so we turned it down." I want them to make the rattling happen, and then correct said rattling and not give me a half assed work around. The bass is up because that is the only way it sounds decent.

Thanks for the suggestion though. I am going to be calling and having a discussion with the service manager tomorrow.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

MjC said:


> 25 mpg is nothing to complain about ... its a new car and its winter


And I can accept that after reading the original thread I made about it. It's garbage but apparently shouldn't have been unexpected.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

For the gas mileage, in Buffalo traffic 25 mpg is decent for a new LTZ during the winter. It'll get better. I was in Cheektowaga and Amherst last weekend and only got ~32 mpg zipping down Union and Transit between all the traffic and the lights. The door issue should be easy enough to fix, once it's acknowledged.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You do realize the Cruze is rated at 26
Mpg in town? 25 isn't bad for cold weather, and in city driving its really not bad for most cars. My old sedan was rated at 25 mpg highway 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I believe your issue is that can not use the pandora button with Bluetooth audio. Obviously you can still use pandora with Bluetooth audio *but* you won't see or be able to control pandora through the mylink system. 

Try using a USB cord which is what you should do anyways as to not chew through your phones battery (pandora and Bluetooth streaming crush batteries).


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Further thoughts: think about it this way - when you stream audio via Bluetooth your doing just that - streaming audio not data. Thus mylink doesn't know it's pandora.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

The fact that the Pandora button worked and now doesn't is odd. Did something maybe change on your phone? Maybe an update to the Pandora app, or some setting. It seems unlikely that something in the radio changed, but the apps on my phone are constantly being updated.

I don't use Pandora, but I have a '13 Eco with Mylink and a Samsung Galaxy S2. I'll install the Pandora app and give it a try.

It sounds like your dealer's service department is pretty useless - the On Star explanation is no explanation and turning the bass down to cure a rattle is complete BS.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

We had a rattle in our passenger door, thought the speaker was blown, but turned out to be a lipstick bottle in the storage compartment on the door.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Didn't want you to feel like you should have gotten an Eco if you wanted good gas mileage. Lol










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> You do realize the Cruze is rated at 26
> Mpg in town? 25 isn't bad for cold weather, and in city driving its really not bad for most cars. My old sedan was rated at 25 mpg highway
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



I do probably do at least 60% highway driving... not the main point of this thread though. I am just getting worse mileage than my Scion TC which was EPA rated significantly lower.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

agreendc said:


> I do probably do at least 60% highway driving... not the main point of this thread though. I am just getting worse mileage than my Scion TC which was EPA rated significantly lower.


What's your average speed as shown on the DIC?


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, for the comments guys.

I appreciate you checking it out clump, that is what I was hoping for when I started this thread.

@ cruzetech... didn't think what was estimated at 3mpg difference could turn into 15+ .... or else I would have gotten an eco.
Compare Side-by-Side


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I must have been doing something wrong. Whole trip (with stop-and-go traffic at the end) and cruise set at 72-75.

To be fair, though, Toyota's 2.5 you had in the Scion is also really efficient. Our Camry has returned 40 MPG highway before too.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

coinneach said:


> What's your average speed as shown on the DIC?


Hmmm... I have looked through the info and never noticed that. I'll have to check it out next time I drive.

Actually I just noticed in the picture above where it says it, still don't know the answer though right now


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

30 Ounce said:


> We had a rattle in our passenger door, thought the speaker was blown, but turned out to be a lipstick bottle in the storage compartment on the door.



Thanks for the idea... but there is nothing on/in/near the door.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

The DIC on the Cruze is setup differently from the Scion. You will notice that the more miles are on your trip meter the longer it takes for your average MPG to come up. I noticed this on my first Eco. To get true gas mileage on a trip I reset my trip meter when I'm at highway speed after just filling up. 

And as stated, your average mph matters a lot. I still get in the mid 30s MPG wise when my average speed on the DIC is in the 30s. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Did my suggestions fix your Pandora issue? I'm not calling you a liar but there is no way that the Pandora button was "lite up" with out plugging your phone into the USB port.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Did my suggestions fix your Pandora issue? I'm not calling you a liar but there is no way that the Pandora button was "lite up" with out plugging your phone into the USB port.


I haven't tried it yet... but it absolutely with 100% certainty worked as a I described it while the phone was hooked up to the bluetooth. I hopped in the car, started it, bluetooth synced up, hit the home screen, and the pandora option was available. No USB.

I uninstalled/re-installed pandora last night, and will be giving that a try in case it was an issue with pandora on my phone, which occasionally happens with Android. On Chevy's own website it says that it should work in the way I described, and I expect it to do so.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Again, that is not possible nor is that what Chevy is advertising. Directly from their MyLink site: "With MyLink, you can access the apps right from the color touch screen once your smartphone is connected." By 'connected', they mean with a USB cord. Additionally, if you look the photo below from that site, you'll see a bar graph to the left of the upper right hand icons. This clear means and shows that a cell phone has been connected via Bluetooth as this graph represents your cell phones signal strength.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze ECO has two different average MPG readouts. The first one, which is shared by the non-ECO trims, measures the average MPG since the last reset of that trip odometer. This average changes slower as miles are added since the last reset. The second one is a rolling 25/50/500 mile average. It sounds like the Scion used the latter method, probably with a relative short average.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Again, that is not possible nor is that what Chevy is advertising. Directly from their MyLink site: "With MyLink, you can access the apps right from the color touch screen once your smartphone is connected." By 'connected', they mean with a USB cord. Additionally, if you look the photo below from that site, you'll see a bar graph to the left of the upper right hand icons. This clear means and shows that a cell phone has been connected via Bluetooth as this graph represents your cell phones signal strength.


According to the manual Pandora should work via BlueTooth. Here's the link - http://www.chevrolet.com/content/dam/Chevrolet/northamerica/usa/nscwebsite/en/Home/Ownership/Manuals%20and%20Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze_nav.pdf See page 25. Page 27 has the specific directions for Android, Step 1. Pair the Android phone using Bluetooth.

I now have Pandora running on my Galaxy S2 and will try it on the way home tonight.

For the OP - the manual does mention having to have the latest version of the app. It's worth a try to delete and re-install on your phone.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I stand corrected - my apologizes! I'm using an iPhone, so I never bothered to read the Android or Blackberry sections.

To the OP - I'm not sure what Android is doing for this capability but I would suggest re-pairing your phone. 

Do you have a remote start? I know my wife's Jeep has issue with Bluetooth not syncing when she uses remote start.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

OP says he drives 60% highway and is returning 23.7mpg according to his sig. Unless by highway he means cruising at 100mph, this seems really low to me even for a new car on winter fuel. 

In the summer what is OP looking at, maybe 27mpg? Still low. 

If i'm throwing my car around on a back road i'll get about 20mpg (track-like driving), and driving aggressively on my daily commute means about 28-30mpg, and that's with frequent full throttle time. Normal driving this time of year is 32-34mpg for my 1LT M6.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

agreendc said:


> obermd: I have done a bit of troubleshooting, but it seems like holding panels on the door seem to make it better, but not all the way. I don't really want to do much troubleshooting myself... well because I shouldn't have to...
> 
> I am far less than pleased with the answer, "The bass was all the way up, so we turned it down." I want them to make the rattling happen, and then correct said rattling and not give me a half assed work around. The bass is up because that is the only way it sounds decent.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though. I am going to be calling and having a discussion with the service manager tomorrow.


Rattles are one of my least favorite things. I've found they are very difficult to track down and often appear to come a source that isn't the cause. I thought the passenger door was almost falling off in my Cruze a couple days ago. I was out on the freeway (about as smooth a one as we get in the California crumbling infrastructure) and it almost sounded like I was dragging something along the passenger side. The real cause? An empty CD case in the little pocket on the right side of the console! 

Having said that, I understand your annoyance and support your efforts to get the rattle resolved. One of the my reasons for selling a former vehicle is that it was a rattle-trap and the dealer was useless in resolving that and other issues... Not a GM product, I might add. 

I do have the Kicker add-on in my Cruze and it doesn't rattle the speakers at any tolerable volume level.

Good luck!


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> Again, that is not possible nor is that what Chevy is advertising. Directly from their MyLink site: "With MyLink, you can access the apps right from the color touch screen once your smartphone is connected." By 'connected', they mean with a USB cord. Additionally, if you look the photo below from that site, you'll see a bar graph to the left of the upper right hand icons. This clear means and shows that a cell phone has been connected via Bluetooth as this graph represents your cell phones signal strength.


EDIT: Clump addressed this perfectly already.

Regardless, it doesn't work plugged into the USB or not plugged into the USB. It worked the way I am describing it, all via the bluetooth and the screen looked exactly like the pic you provided. Below... pairing, as in paired to bluetooth. 

Also straight from the MyLink website: get in the car and go.Imagine starting your vehicle and having whatever you want to listen to at your fingertips. After pairing your device, you can even connect to the latest in music offerings through Pandora[SUP]®[/SUP] Internet Radio[SUP]†[/SUP] or catch up on the latest news and entertainment programming through Stitcher Smart Radio™[SUP]†[/SUP] on select vehicles.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

CruzeTech said:


> The DIC on the Cruze is setup differently from the Scion. You will notice that the more miles are on your trip meter the longer it takes for your average MPG to come up. I noticed this on my first Eco. To get true gas mileage on a trip I reset my trip meter when I'm at highway speed after just filling up.
> 
> And as stated, your average mph matters a lot. I still get in the mid 30s MPG wise when my average speed on the DIC is in the 30s.
> 
> ...



I took a look... my current partial tank was something like 22 mph and 22mpg. trip 2, having all 1200 miles I've driven on it was 27 mph and 24 mpg.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

giantsnation said:


> I stand corrected - my apologizes! I'm using an iPhone, so I never bothered to read the Android or Blackberry sections.
> 
> To the OP - I'm not sure what Android is doing for this capability but I would suggest re-pairing your phone.
> 
> Do you have a remote start? I know my wife's Jeep has issue with Bluetooth not syncing when she uses remote start.



I do have the automatic start, however I use it very infrequently.

I did do a fresh install like was suggested earlier as well. I'm debating doing a factory reset on the phone in hopes that it may correct something, but that is a huge hassle.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Hoon said:


> OP says he drives 60% highway and is returning 23.7mpg according to his sig. Unless by highway he means cruising at 100mph, this seems really low to me even for a new car on winter fuel.
> 
> In the summer what is OP looking at, maybe 27mpg? Still low.
> 
> If i'm throwing my car around on a back road i'll get about 20mpg (track-like driving), and driving aggressively on my daily commute means about 28-30mpg, and that's with frequent full throttle time. Normal driving this time of year is 32-34mpg for my 1LT M6.



That's what I am thinking too. I am by no means lead footed, I can probably count on one hand the amount of times I have floored it.
I may be off on the 60%, but conservatively it has to be at least half and half. Highway driving is probably averaging right around 65.
And my city portion isn't stop and go or real heavy traffic. Whatever... nothing I can do about it now, hope that summer fuel and breaking it in improve it significantly.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't think this is the phone if you tried with the USB cord. Do you have another smartphone or something else you can use to identify where the issue is: either your phone or the MyLink system?


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Tried Pandora on the way home today. I was able to start it from the button on the MyLink screen. If I changed sources it would keep running on the phone and I was able to go back to it by using the source button on the steering wheel. If i quit the app on the phone the source button on the wheel would skip it, but could restart using the screen button. It also worked with the voice command.

Starting the app on the phone would not switch sources on MyLink, but could select Pandora any of the ways above once it started on the phone.

There must be some communication when they first connect that lets MyLink know the phone's capabilities. I don't have Stitcher installed and that button stays grayed out. I'll install it and see what happens next.

agreendc - I don't know what to suggest for you. Maybe pull the radio fuse for a while and see if that resets it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

agreendc said:


> I may be off on the 60%, but conservatively it has to be at least half and half. Highway driving is probably averaging right around 65.And my city portion isn't stop and go or real heavy traffic. Whatever... nothing I can do about it now, hope that summer fuel and breaking it in improve it significantly.


If the city portion of your drive includes lots of cold starts(even without idling) this is really whats bring your overall average down. I suspect if you warmed up your car then filled up & hit the highway at 55-65mph for a two hour drive you would be surprised how good the MPG really is. 

My winter average with 50/50 city/hwy is in the 25-30mpg range, summer time on similar drives its 30-35mpg range. Straight highway drives at 55-65mph with a fully warmed up car I have gotten 36-40mpg even when below 20degrees(pump fill up numbers). Thats only 2-3mpg less than I get in the summer at those speeds. 

My girlfriend drives less than 2miles to work(cold engine) & uses remote start day & night, I should get a picture after a couple weeks of her driving, think the trip computer is reading like 12mpg. Kinda hard to get good MPG fighting against that so I'm pretty happy with my 30mpg average this winter.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

agreendc said:


> I took a look... my current partial tank was something like 22 mph and 22mpg. trip 2, having all 1200 miles I've driven on it was 27 mph and 24 mpg.


Your average speed indicates about 90% city driving, so you'll be much further down the EPA range than you might think. Keep in mind that city vs highway doesn't mean "I drove 2 miles to get to the freeway, then drove 5 miles on the freeway, then drove 3 miles to my destination so that means 50% highway." Here is a couple of good charts for figuring your percentage.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

And, it's Buffalo, NY. There are lots of lights, traffic is typically lead-footed even when you don't realize it, and doing 65-70 on the 290, 90 and 190 are common despite the posted 55 mph speed limit. Rush-hour traffic jams are an everyday occurrence, especially on the 290 where it dumps into the 90, and at the toll barriers where a lead foot is often the only way to find a hole once clear of the barrier. I lived there for a few years and visit regularly. It takes giant brass ones to drive for fuel economy in that town.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

agreendc said:


> Lastly my gas mileage is complete garbage, that was addressed ad nauseum in another thread. But to get 25 or so when EPA estimates are quite a bit higher. -End Rant-
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I agree with the gas mileage as well. I'm also getting about 25 MPG with mixed highway and city driving. I was hoping to get closer to 30. It's a little disappointing.
The highway MPG's are good. I do get 38+ MPG's with highway driving, but I rarely do all highway driving. With mixed driving, we should be getting at least 28 MPG.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Played with Stitcher this morning and it worked the same as Pandora.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

agreendc said:


> So I had a question a while back and I can't seem to confirm one way or another... apparently I have a unique complaint??
> 
> I attached a picture to hopefully help. When I got the Cruze the button that is circled was colored, recently it is always grayed out. When I hit the button it would launch Pandora on my Galaxy Nexus that is attached via bluetooth to the car (phone screen would be black with pandora on it with arrows saying bluetooth transfer, this is important)
> 
> ...




agreendc,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you and get a service request open with GM. In order for me to do this I will need to gather some additional information from you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Clump said:


> Tried Pandora on the way home today. I was able to start it from the button on the MyLink screen. If I changed sources it would keep running on the phone and I was able to go back to it by using the source button on the steering wheel. If i quit the app on the phone the source button on the wheel would skip it, but could restart using the screen button. It also worked with the voice command.
> 
> Starting the app on the phone would not switch sources on MyLink, but could select Pandora any of the ways above once it started on the phone.
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton Clump. I have had it to the dealership and they pulled the battery and reset MyLink which didn't change anything. It is in the shop again today and apparently my phone is not compatible... even though every where on the internet says it is, and so have 2 or 3 different people on the 'chat' part of the MyLink website.

My wife has a GS3 that the dealership agrees is compatible, so I will test that out before I pick it up.

Not sure what the next step is at this point...


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

coinneach said:


> Your average speed indicates about 90% city driving, so you'll be much further down the EPA range than you might think. Keep in mind that city vs highway doesn't mean "I drove 2 miles to get to the freeway, then drove 5 miles on the freeway, then drove 3 miles to my destination so that means 50% highway." Here is a couple of good charts for figuring your percentage.



Thanks, checking out the site now... I was just guessing based on what I thought the overall miles probably broke down to.

That chart I assume tries to compute the actual amount of time that you are driving at any given speed?


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

So... assuming that this issue is never resolved, because it seems that is probably going to be the case. Do I have any recourse? Has anyone else had an unresolved issue on a brand new car, if so what did you do??

I don't think I can just return it, though at this point I think that would be my first choice, it was early January when I bought the car and it has 1200 miles on it.

I am not usually one to complain and ask for free stuff, but I think it is justified in this instance. Considering the Pandora integration with my phone was a major selling point for Cruze, and in my opinion really the only important tangible difference between the standard radio and the MyLink. 

Would it be poor form to try to get oil changes and/or scheduled maintenance and/or the nice all season weather mats?

And the about the girl from GM... is it safe to send all that info to some stranger on the internet? (I assume the lifetime premium member indicates some amount of safety for me)


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

sciphi said:


> And, it's Buffalo, NY. There are lots of lights, traffic is typically lead-footed even when you don't realize it, and doing 65-70 on the 290, 90 and 190 are common despite the posted 55 mph speed limit. Rush-hour traffic jams are an everyday occurrence, especially on the 290 where it dumps into the 90, and at the toll barriers where a lead foot is often the only way to find a hole once clear of the barrier. I lived there for a few years and visit regularly. It takes giant brass ones to drive for fuel economy in that town.



We had this discussion before... and all that is true, but really not for me. I live in Amherst and work in 2 different offices. 

3 days a week I drive from my house, off the Millersport exit,to Grand Island (and back twice, come home for lunch)- going west on 290 and north on 190 in the morning the traffic is really light 90% of the time. And driving the opposite way at night is the same. So I miss the crazy traffic on 190 North at the GI bridge at night and the crazy traffic all the time down at the "Blue Water Tower" (290-90 interchange).

Another 3 days I drive from my house down near Sheridan and Sweethome up Sweethome past UB North to Robinson/North French where my office is... traffic moves at 45-50 with maybe 4-5 lights in a 10 minute drive.

That never struck me as heavy city driving... apparently the EPA definition of city and mine are wildly different. Coin helped with that chart.

I can only assume that my driving outside of the daily commute is what really kills my mpg...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

agreendc said:


> So... assuming that this issue is never resolved, because it seems that is probably going to be the case. Do I have any recourse? Has anyone else had an unresolved issue on a brand new car, if so what did you do??
> 
> I don't think I can just return it, though at this point I think that would be my first choice, it was early January when I bought the car and it has 1200 miles on it.
> 
> ...


Stacey and her assistants are 100% legit; they've helped a fair few CTers resolve issues. If they were fake, they'd have been booted long ago. As for the other stuff, that's between you, your dealer, and GM.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

agreendc said:


> We had this discussion before... and all that is true, but really not for me. I live in Amherst and work in 2 different offices.
> 
> 3 days a week I drive from my house, off the Millersport exit,to Grand Island (and back twice, come home for lunch)- going west on 290 and north on 190 in the morning the traffic is really light 90% of the time. And driving the opposite way at night is the same. So I miss the crazy traffic on 190 North at the GI bridge at night and the crazy traffic all the time down at the "Blue Water Tower" (290-90 interchange).
> 
> ...


Please see http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...uth-about-epa-city-highway-mpg-estimates.html to learn more about the EPA tests.


----------



## Putnam96 (Feb 20, 2013)

i just got a 2013 cruze eco. the only way i got pandora to work from the car is to have my iPhone hook to the USB port and be wired. Not thru the bluetooth. Maybe you can try that to get the pandora button to work in the radio.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Putnam96 said:


> i just got a 2013 cruze eco. the only way i got pandora to work from the car is to have my iPhone hook to the USB port and be wired. Not thru the bluetooth. Maybe you can try that to get the pandora button to work in the radio.


We already went over this earlier in the thread. No luck


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Putnam96 said:


> i just got a 2013 cruze eco. the only way i got pandora to work from the car is to have my iPhone hook to the USB port and be wired. Not thru the bluetooth. Maybe you can try that to get the pandora button to work in the radio.


Like Giant said, the USB didn't change anything. Based on all my research the past week, it seems like the iPhone's interface differently with the car than Android phones do. If you weren't able to get Pandora working, if you never tried it you need to launch Pandora and have it up and running, then you should be able to hit the Pandora button in the car. Obviously when you are connected to bluetooth.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

Not really sure what changed in the last few days but the Pandora button has been working as designed with my phone. Nothing was changed by the dealer or myself...but it works so I guess that is all that matters.

The dealership did actually address the rattling by adding felt or foam to couple of places around the speaker. Also good, so they are back in my good graces if that mattered to them.

Thanks for all the input, I think at least for the time being this issue is resolved.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The Chevy gods heard you and OnStar fixed the problem! :wink:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Clump said:


> The fact that the Pandora button worked and now doesn't is odd. Did something maybe change on your phone? Maybe an update to the Pandora app, or some setting. It seems unlikely that something in the radio changed, but the apps on my phone are constantly being updated.
> 
> I don't use Pandora, but I have a '13 Eco with Mylink and a Samsung Galaxy S2. I'll install the Pandora app and give it a try.
> 
> It sounds like your dealer's service department is pretty useless - the On Star explanation is no explanation and turning the bass down to cure a rattle is complete BS.


I'm beginning to think that some dealers should have the motto- "The less we can do for you, the better"! All of my life buying cars, I have been pretty lucky, as far as car problems, mainly because I only keep them about 3 years and then move on, but it does amaze me reading the way some service departments treat customers. If I OWNED a dealership, I would make SURE that every customer, with a LEGITIMATE complaint, was satisfied when they left my dealership. I would think that word of mouth advertising is worth WAY MORE than ANY print ad/billboard/radio/TV spot etc. In this day and age with FaceBook, a customer with a complaint can put it out there INSTANTLY to a VERY wide audience like I have done, but more so against GM than my dealer because there was NOTHING my dealer could have done to fix my 2011 Cruze transmission! That car went bye-bye after 2 years with 13,400 miles.

WHY is it so hard to please a customer? I am NOT talking about the PIA customer that complains about every little thing. I just have NEVER understood it. I guess after 50 years of buying new cars, I never will understand it!


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

fastdriver said:


> I'm beginning to think that some dealers should have the motto- "The less we can do for you, the better"! All of my life buying cars, I have been pretty lucky, as far as car problems, mainly because I only keep them about 3 years and then move on, but it does amaze me reading the way some service departments treat customers. If I OWNED a dealership, I would make SURE that every customer, with a LEGITIMATE complaint, was satisfied when they left my dealership. I would think that word of mouth advertising is worth WAY MORE than ANY print ad/billboard/radio/TV spot etc. In this day and age with FaceBook, a customer with a complaint can put it out there INSTANTLY to a VERY wide audience like I have done, but more so against GM than my dealer because there was NOTHING my dealer could have done to fix my 2011 Cruze transmission! That car went bye-bye after 2 years with 13,400 miles.
> 
> WHY is it so hard to please a customer? I am NOT talking about the PIA customer that complains about every little thing. I just have NEVER understood it. I guess after 50 years of buying new cars, I never will understand it!


I wasn't at some little dealership either... Supposedly it's one of the largest volume Chevy dealers in the country. 

I won't be out bashing them to everyone I meet, but I won't be out singing their praise either. Eventually it got fixed but it took 4 or 5 more calls and one day longer at the dealership than necessary. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

agreendc said:


> I wasn't at some little dealership either... Supposedly it's one of the largest volume Chevy dealers in the country.
> 
> I won't be out bashing them to everyone I meet, but I won't be out singing their praise either. Eventually it got fixed but it took 4 or 5 more calls and one day longer at the dealership than necessary.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Many dealers don't seem to take their customers' schedules into account for some reason. I guess they feel that a "courtesy ride" to work or home is good enough. It would be nice if dealers had more flexible hours and stayed open later than 5 PM during the week and longer than 12 PM on Saturday.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There's a dealer here that is open from 7 AM-11 PM and weekends. Hands down the BEST Chevrolet dealer I have ever been to. 

Took me 3 tries to find them, but hey, 3rd times the charm. Just wish it was closer to me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

glad to know the dealer addressed your problem & one disappeared. Maybe it was a Pandora/ android update. I was told by a chevy rep mylink updates are done at the dealer only


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> There's a dealer here that is open from 7 AM-11 PM and weekends. Hands down the BEST Chevrolet dealer I have ever been to.
> 
> Took me 3 tries to find them, but hey, 3rd times the charm. Just wish it was closer to me.
> 
> ...


Hey man, what dealership is that? Its not Pohanka in Chantilly is it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh ok cool. So if you live in Nova, why did it take you 3 times to find them? And it surely can't be that far away from you given you're both in Nova, lol. I was looking at going to them as well because i've heard some fairly good things but it would be a 2hr drive for me...now thats not close, haha!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fairfax County is huge. I live in Alexandria. I tried the one there, then Fairfax, and then Chantilly. 

Chantilly is easily a 45 min - 1 hour drive depending on the route and traffic. Pretty bad for 20 miles, eh?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Our two closest Chevy dealers here in Rochester, NY are open nights & Saturdays for service. Very nice feature. We purchased one of our cars from each within the past 2 years.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Fairfax County is huge. I live in Alexandria. I tried the one there, then Fairfax, and then Chantilly.
> 
> Chantilly is easily a 45 min - 1 hour drive depending on the route and traffic. Pretty bad for 20 miles, eh?
> 
> ...


True. Got cha! Yeah, I guess I forgot how crazy hectic Northern VA is,lol! My brother currently lives in Chantilly but I haven't been to NoVa in a while. When it warms up, i'd like to make it up to the Leesburg Outlet Mall.


----------

